# Apple Watch série 1 ?



## Liyad (11 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je pose cette question ici parce que je ne connais aucun porteur d'Apple Watch.

J'aimerais savoir si l'utilisation de la montre que j'ai en tête serait possible avec une série 1 ou en tout cas un ancien modèle acheté d'occasion. Je ne souhaite en effet pas acheter un modèle récent.

Mon rêve, c'est de ne pas avoir mon téléphone portable avec moi lors de mes séances de sport.
Est-ce qu'une Apple Watch peut se connecter à mon casque en bluetooth et diffuser de la musique à partir de Spotify ou au pire stocké sur la montre. 
Je n'ai pas besoin de mes sms, ni de mes mails. Est-ce que la montre sait être indépendante ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses


----------



## fousfous (11 Septembre 2019)

Oui si c'est sur la montre une série 1 te sera amplement suffisante!


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui si c'est sur la montre une série 1 te sera amplement suffisante!


Je doute , car sans l'iPhone avec lui , la montre ne servira a rien


----------



## fousfous (11 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je doute , car sans l'iPhone avec lui , la montre ne servira a rien


Tout ce qu'il veut c'est ne pas avoir son iPhone avec lui, mais en mode déconnecté la watch n'arrête pas de fonctionner hein.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Tout ce qu'il veut c'est ne pas avoir son iPhone avec lui, mais en mode déconnecté la watch n'arrête pas de fonctionner hein.


Justement 
je cite 
Mon rêve, c'est de ne pas avoir mon téléphone portable avec moi lors de mes séances de sport.  Pas d'intérêt avec la Watch 1
Est-ce qu'une Apple Watch peut se connecter à mon casque en bluetooth et diffuser de la musique à partir de Spotify ou au pire stocké sur la montre.  Pas sans l'iPhone ou alors en Wifi
Je n'ai pas besoin de mes sms, ni de mes mails. Est-ce que la montre sait être indépendante ? Ok


----------



## fousfous (11 Septembre 2019)

Pourquoi pas d'intérêt avec la série 1? Tu peux avoir la musique stockée dessus et le casque en bluetooth dessus sans problèmes.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Pourquoi pas d'intérêt avec la série 1? Tu peux avoir la musique stockée dessus et le casque en bluetooth dessus sans problèmes.



C’est quoi la capacité mémoire ?


----------



## fousfous (12 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’est quoi la capacité mémoire ?


8Go, ça laisse de quoi mettre pas mal de musique.


----------



## Liyad (15 Septembre 2019)

En effet, si la montre peut se connecter en WIFI pour spotify, ou au pire mettre de la musique dessus et qu'elle sait se connecter en BT au casque, ça me vas parfaitement !
Allez, je file sur la partie vente du site pour m'en trouver une


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2019)

Liyad a dit:


> En effet, si la montre peut se connecter en WIFI pour spotify, ou au pire mettre de la musique dessus et qu'elle sait se connecter en BT au casque, ça me vas parfaitement !
> Allez, je file sur la partie vente du site pour m'en trouver une


Bonne recherche


----------

